

Why iCloud won't send the competition to the ground - tpatke
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/09/why-icloud-won%E2%80%99t-send-the-competition-to-the-ground/

======
tobylane
Why would you try to sell Apple's syncing to someone using Windows and
Android? It's for people using Macs and iOS, though while before I only asked
for Windows client with SSL, I now add the requirement of portable (I don't
work on any Windows computers I own or have admin access on).

If something a bit nicer, bit differently integrated, like Cloudapp tried to
fill the gap I wonder what it would need.

